# Training 6month puppy to live outside.



## jordanfuller1 (Jul 9, 2007)

Ok so, my dog is about 6months old. She is a German Shepered mixed with Chow. I have had her inside, living sleeping everything up untill yesterday. When we decided to make her and outside dog. This was the plan all along. I just wanted to keep her inside while she was a puppy. Even though she still is she's getting way to big for the house.

She spends all her time outside now playing running around the yard. But when it comes time for her to get tied up at night. She barks allnight. She isnt barking now but last night she barked for awhile. I remember waking up and looking at my cell and it was 3:00 and she was barking. I dont know how i got to sleep


Anyways now im sure keeping her inside and making her and outside dog all of a sudden wasnt the best move. But its too late for that. 

I just would like your suggestions, advice on how to make her feel comfy. Since i know she isnt comfy living outside as she is use to sleeping under my bed or on top of it. I know she's scared.


Thanks in advance

Edit, she is barking again and i have massive headache?? any suggestions


----------



## serenedee (May 28, 2007)

I'm going to assume you are genuine here. First, why do you want your dog to be an outside dog? You cannot expect your dog, after 6 months of living in the house where IT SHOULD BE, to suddenly accept being ABANDONED outdoors. You TIE the dog up outside ALL NIGHT??? Are you kidding me?? You are actually wondering WHY the dog barks while TIED UP OUTSIDE ALL NIGHT??

Give me a break.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Of course she barks all night... She is lonely and ostrasized from her " pack." 
Playing outside all day is one thing ( btw- its hot this time of year and with that combination it would not take long to heat stroke..) but losing her pack at night.. 
Pardon me but even in a fence she could get attacked by other animals or an animal could jump the fence, she could hang herself as you said " tied out", or kid napped... 
To me- a dog left outside is never the same dog.. They bond with the outside world.. and not yours.


----------



## jordanfuller1 (Jul 9, 2007)

Ok, so bringing her inside, when she is suppose to be and outside dog (german shepereds). She is not going to do this when she is older?



serenedee said:


> I'm going to assume you are genuine here. First, why do you want your dog to be an outside dog? You cannot expect your dog, after 6 months of living in the house where IT SHOULD BE, to suddenly accept being ABANDONED outdoors. You TIE the dog up outside ALL NIGHT??? Are you kidding me?? You are actually wondering WHY the dog barks while TIED UP OUTSIDE ALL NIGHT??
> 
> Give me a break.


 I want her to be and outside dog, because thats what we bought her for to be and outside dog. She barks at anyone who walks by. and scares them from walking by at 6months old...this is what i want her to do. Gaurd dog. She already gaurds our shed so young when she is outside playing from people she dosnt know. What am i suppose to do to teach her its ok to be outside this young?

She has plenty of water, plenty of shade to keep her from heatstroke. She dosnt complain at all when outside in day playing. She isnt barking now either. 

BTW, theres no dogs, or anyone in my neighborhood to hurt her



borzoimom said:


> Of course she barks all night... She is lonely and ostrasized from her " pack."
> Playing outside all day is one thing ( btw- its hot this time of year and with that combination it would not take long to heat stroke..) but losing her pack at night..
> Pardon me but even in a fence she could get attacked by other animals or an animal could jump the fence, she could hang herself as you said " tied out", or kid napped...
> To me- a dog left outside is never the same dog.. They bond with the outside world.. and not yours.



I come out and play and run with her, walk her to park and play fetch. How is she not bonding with me and my world...


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

jordanfuller1 said:


> Ok, so bringing her inside, when she is suppose to be and outside dog (german shepereds).


Are you serious? Because she is a German Shepherd she is _supposed_ to be outside? Wherever you go that information from you were lied to. No dog should be outside only.

Can't the dog at least sleep inside at night? She IS barking because she's freaked out and lonely. Dogs enjoy being in the company of people. It could cause serious problems for the dog to be alone like that. 

I SERIOUSLY hope this puppy is up to date on ALL vaccines too.


----------



## jordanfuller1 (Jul 9, 2007)

CrzyBritNAmerica said:


> Are you serious? Because she is a German Shepherd she is _supposed_ to be outside? Wherever you go that information from you were lied to. No dog should be outside only.
> 
> Can't the dog at least sleep inside at night? She IS barking because she's freaked out and lonely. Dogs enjoy being in the company of people. It could cause serious problems for the dog to be alone like that.
> 
> I SERIOUSLY hope this puppy is up to date on ALL vaccines too.


She is uptodate on all shots, just came from vet. 

So how am i suppose to train her, to be and outside dog?

And i didnt mean, that all germanshepereds are suppose to be outside. I ment
that germanshepereds are too big to live in my house. so its better for her to live outside.

Never had this problem with my pitbull.


----------



## serenedee (May 28, 2007)

What precisely is it you need guarded? Unless YOU are guarding HER, there is a very real possibility she can and will be attacked by another dog/animal. Raccoons are especially vicious.
From your posts, it is fairly obvious you will, if you haven't already, ruin this dog. Any outside dog needs shelter from the elements, and should NEVER EVER be tied up. Especially a guard dog. What you are doing to this poor dog is called neglect and cruelty.


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

jordanfuller1 said:


> So how am i suppose to train her, to be and outside dog?


I honestly don't know if you will get much advice here. I doubt many people on this board would ever have an outside only dog, let alone give advice to someone on how to 'train' a dog to be outside alone all the time...


----------



## serenedee (May 28, 2007)

CrzyBrit....I agree 100%. I can't stop shaking my head in disgust.


----------



## jordanfuller1 (Jul 9, 2007)

CrzyBritNAmerica said:


> I honestly don't know if you will get much advice here. I doubt many people on this board would ever have an outside only dog, let alone give advice to someone on how to 'train' a dog to be outside alone all the time...


I can see that. I was thinking to my self your all abunch of over protecting white people. thanks but no thanks. i can see ive upset you all, because no one came at me in a cool way instead acted like i was a idiot dog neglecting fool. wich i love dogs just as much as the next person.

good bye....hell are you talking about no dog should be tied up outside? dogs all over the city are tied up. get the **** out of here...


im sure ill get banned from this website but you'd be wasting your time 

peace out mane










there is absolutly nothing wrong with a dog living outside as long as it gets the proper shelter /food/water/ socialization /and training and mental stimulation a dog is far better off outside while you are gone in a proper kennel with all the things above then couped up in a cage for 8 hrs.

this is from the dog expert in my city i just called. and a quote. you people are idiots. Im positive your all white and thats sad its so predictiable(dog expert is white also.....). i read the comments to GSD company in my town (got his number said could call anytime ) and he laughed at something i read that one of you guys posted.


----------



## rsculady (Jun 23, 2007)

I'll bet your neighbors love you with the dog barking all night. I am not sure exactly what your reasoning is but I have 3 dogs and they are ALL indoor dogs and ALL large dogs(two siberians and a golden retriever) and while they play outside all day long, they are inside at night. I suppose you want your dog to protect you and your belongings but wouldn't she/he better serve protecting you while you are sleeping? If someone breaks into your house with intent to steal from you or harm you, your "guard dog" is not going to guard a damn thing tied out to a tree in the backyard.


----------



## jordanfuller1 (Jul 9, 2007)

Barking makes me wake up and see what she is barking about. As the expert who i just called said, she is only barking because like u said she is scared and sudden change from living inside to outside. and that after she gets used to sleeping and staying outside she will stop barking. All i have to do is continue to play, walk and make sure she has shelter isnt harmed and has food and water.

He said just like when we bought her from shelter, she was scared and barking of her new home was unfamiliar.(but she got use to it)

She is scared because outside is her new home. unfamiliar to her at night


Its sad how you guys welcome a new forum member, to your community. Instead of explaing to me in a nicest way that the dog shouldnt be outside. you explained it in the way that i wasnt welcome and dumb to have the dog outside. 

thats sad on to the next forum ( wich im already a member in and talking to everyone about putting my dog outside.  FOUND some new people who have there dog outside and went through the same thing...its soo funny)


----------



## serenedee (May 28, 2007)

Well, now the OP's mental state is no longer in question.


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

serenedee said:


> Well, now the OP's mental state is no longer in question.


Um, yeah that's what I was thinking. Sorry, but I have no real comment.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

It confuses me why some people think that in order to have a "guard dog" that it must be outside. My dog Eevee protects our house wonderfully, and she is an inside dog. She puts on a nice show at our front window when I am not here. My landlord's husband actually thought he would be able to get in here by bribing her with treats, and she warded him off "ferociously" he said. When I AM here, she guards quietly, as I have encouraged her to do.

Eevee enjoys being inside because it is safe, dry, and comfortable inside. She is free to roam my house. In my house, she is not at risk of being stolen, shot, poisoned, eaten alive by flies, attacked by wild animals (we have coyotes, bears, and mountain lions here!!), etc. and she is still able to guard my house just fine. There's nothing of value in my yard anyway, unless the burglars want my weeds that badly. >9.9<

If I suddenly threw Eevee outside on a chain, she'd become a nuisance barker as well, so I can't say as I'm surprised.

In any case, enjoy your OTHER forum. That kind of thinking is not welcomed with open arms here anyway, and especially not the attitude, blanket statements, and racism (there are people on this forum of ALL colors, from all over the world so you speak of what you do not know). >u.u<


----------



## Keenan (Jul 7, 2007)

My wife and I have a 5 month old Australian Shepherd. When we first got her at 7wks we had her kennel in our room next to our bed so we could get up every few hours to take her outside to go to the bathroom. Once we felt comfortable that she could hold her bladder through the night we decided to move her kennel to the kitchen. Big mistake, instantly she started whimpering and crying. We though she'd settle down but after 40 minutes of nonstop crying we realized that wasn't going to happen. We then just decided to make it a slow transition. We only moved her kennel a few feet each night. Eventually we had it all the way in the kitchen and she didn't fuss one bit. I know that's a lot different than deciding to keep her outside all night but the same idea still applies. 

Don't just decide to throw them outside all night without expecting them to become vocal. It's a big change for them (it would be for anybody). My advice is if you truly want to have her as an outside dog, take it one step at a time. Get her accustomed to spending time outside, especially at night. A dog may be fine outside during the day but once nightfall comes it can be a whole different story. If that means you spending more time outside then so be it. Eventually your dog will become used her new living arrangements and quiet down, hopefully. 

Honestly I'm not one to judge another persons decisions, but personally I don't see the point in having a dog if you're just going to have them chained up outside all the time. We like to have our dog outside during the day when my wife and I are at work, but whenever we're home she's inside with us or we're outside with her. I want her to think of being outside as a treat not a sentence.


----------



## jordanfuller1 (Jul 9, 2007)

thanks keenan. i came here looking for advice on how to give her comfort outside. its out of my power to keep her inside. if it was in my power she would sleep in my bed like she's been doing. instead i got posts of how im neglecting her and fool to have her outside.. i snuck her inside for tonight. and tommrow i will set up a different way to keep her outside. that i think is a really good way. not chained up maybe ill take picture of when im done.


i dont keep her chained up all day i would still walk and play with her at park anyways...



> If that means you spending more time outside then so be it. Eventually your dog will become used her new living arrangements and quiet down, hopefully.


 i have no problem in the world staying outside to help her calm down. id sleep in a tint next to her dog house if had to
you were the best post ive got and i really appreciate it!

im out


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

In all your posts before this, you never said that it was out of your power. Now suddenly, you don't have a choice? You should mention such important details in your very first post.

I'm going to go ahead and lock this for now. It just seems trollish to me, since you've joined another forum I go to and have changed your story entirely. Just doesn't seem legit.


----------

